# Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute ... nachdem das Wetter langsam besser wird, erwacht der Wuzzel auch so langsam aus dem Winterschlaf und baut und plant gemütlich an seinem Teiche weiter.
Erhofft euch hier keine Blitzmeldungen und keine Wunder, bei mir geht das mehr so als Lebenswerk  und ganz langsam vorran. 

Hier mal meine ursprüngliche Planung: 

 

So siehts heute aus. 

 

Und so habe ich derzeit umgeplant: 
-vorm Teich wird ein bewachsener Bodenfilter gebaut 
- die Brücke als Zugang zur Terrasse entfällt, stattdessen wird der Rasen neben der Terrasse einem Durchgang aus Bangkirai und Kies weichen. 
- unter der jetzigen Brücke kommt dann noch von der Erde weg, so bekomm ich mehr Volumen und auch mehr sichtbare Oberfläche und weniger Rasen zu mähen.

Das hat man davon wenn man Samstags Teichfreunde zum Grillen einläd... man muss umplanen. 

Noch jemand Vorschläge ? 

Wolf


----------



## wicki (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hi

Das müssen ja gute Freunde sein, hoffentlich kommen die auch mit zum helfen, wenn es dann mal weiter geht,


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Wolf,

na da hast Du ja noch was vor.... 

Aber sag mal, den Bodenablauf läßt Du schon direkt auf die Pumpenkammer zulaufen und nicht mit so vielen Bögen, oder? 

Skimmer wirst Du auf jeden Fall brauchen.... bei den vielen Bäumen. Ich hoffe, Du planst den nicht zu klein (zu kleiner Auffangkorb). 
Sonst brauchst Du jemanden, der im Herbst mehrfach täglich den Korb reinigt. 
Oder werden Schwerkraftskimmer ohne Körbe eingebaut? 


Als was soll der Teich denn später mal genutzt werden? Wie sieht das weitere Profil aus?


Ich beneide die Leute, die nach dem Motto "Der Weg ist das Ziel" werkeln können.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sag mal, den Bodenablauf läßt Du schon direkt auf die Pumpenkammer zulaufen und nicht mit so vielen Bögen, oder?



So direkt wie möglich, und wenn dann nur weite Bögen. 
Einige Meter Rohr werdens allerdings schon werden, weil Vorfilter und Bodenfilter ja ganz gut auseinander sind. 



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Skimmer wirst Du auf jeden Fall brauchen.... bei den vielen Bäumen. Ich hoffe, Du planst den nicht zu klein (zu kleiner Auffangkorb).
> Sonst brauchst Du jemanden, der im Herbst mehrfach täglich den Korb reinigt.
> Oder werden Schwerkraftskimmer ohne Körbe eingebaut?



So viele Bäume sind das nicht vom ersten zum zweiten Bild mussten ja so einige dran glauben. Aber stimmt schon... etwas Laub wird es geben. 
Meines wissens haben die auch nen Korb, vielleicht demontier ich den. 



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Als was soll der Teich denn später mal genutzt werden? Wie sieht das weitere Profil aus?



Äh ... genutzt werden soll der als Teich !  
Eigentlich für ne Handvoll Goldfische (Wenn die bis Fertigstellung überleben)

Ja... da meine Wurzeln ja in einem sehr Koi lastigem Forum liegen sind auch die Teichfreunde eher Koi lastig. Wenn es nach denen geht möglichst Steile Wände möglichst viel Volumen. 
Da muss ich um jede Flachwasserzone argumentativ kämpfen. 
Es wird einen Flachbereich direkt vor der Terrasse und links entlang geben, einen kleinen Flachbereich auch rechts entlang und vorne links. 

Der Rest wird in der Tat eher tief. 
Rolf hat mal gesagt: Du baust doch einen Teich um Wasser zu sehen, und warum machst Du dann ueberall Pflanzzonen ? 
Das leuchtet irgendwo ein, aber einige schöne Pflanzen sollen auch schon sein. 



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beneide die Leute, die nach dem Motto "Der Weg ist das Ziel" werkeln können.



Ach Annett, da gibt es so viel nicht zu beneiden, das resultiert eher aus mangelnder körperlicher Kondition (zu klein und dick und unsportlicher Ex-Raucher) und auch mangelnder Kondition des Kontostandes. Außerdem hab ich im Einzelhandel auch noch recht blöde Arbeitszeiten... wenns am freien Tag regnet komm ich die ganze Woche zu nix. 
So mach ich halt immer wie ich kann und Zeit und Kohle habe. 

Wenn ich dabei immer gleich Panik kriegen müsste weil was nicht fertig ist, müsst ich hier bei dem alten Haus dauernd nur Panik haben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Servus Annett, Servus Wolf



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Oder werden Schwerkraftskimmer ohne Körbe eingebaut?





			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Meines wissens haben die auch nen Korb, vielleicht demontier ich den.


- defekter Link entfernt - die ich kenne haben alle keinen Filterkorb.
Die werden direkt an ein 100er oder 150er KG/HT-Rohr senkrecht befestigt.

@ Wolf: Schönes Projekt, freue mich schon auf Fortschrittsmeldungen


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Wuzzel hat das Wetter genutzt und Teile der Umplanung schon mal umgesetzt
bzw. visualisiert.

Brückentag ! 

Die Brücke wandert aus dem Teich nach rechts daneben. Ich glaube ich muss Rolf und Paul für den Tipp danken  
Optisch bleibt so ne Menge mehr Teich  und technisch ist der Bangkirai Weg neben dem Teich besser zu realisieren. 

Also heute habe ich die Mauer zwischen Teich und Terrasse verlängert und vor der __ Laube noch eine zweite Reihe Platten gelegt. Die Verlängerung der Brücke Richtung Laube, der Bereich wo jetzt die Grassoden liegen und auf der Mauer soll letztendlich mal mit Bangkirai belegt sein. Die Brücke ist da also erst mal nur abgelegt, damit ich mir ne Vorstellung machen kann.

Bin derzeit am Überlegen, ob und aus welchem Material und in welcher Form ich diesen Bangkiraiweg weiter in Richtung Haus führen soll.  
Da bin ich für jede Idee und jeden Vorschlag dankbar. 
Ich denk wenn ich erst mal durch bin mit dem garten dann gibt es nicht mehr viel Rasen zu mähen


----------



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Nachbar,
sieht sehr schön aus Dein Vorhaben!  
Ich war letztens bei einem Bekannten,der seinen Bangkiraiweg mit Granitköpfen (12x12) grasnabenbündig eingefasst hat; sah sehr    aus!!!

PS.Zur Bangkiraipflege:
Wer sein Bangkirai nicht natur belässt (silber verwitternd), sollte dies mit Tauchgrund von Si...(mit Teak -Pigmenten) alle 2 Jahre streichen und das Holz sieht immer schön neu aus (ohne es abzuschleifen).

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Friedhelm... 

bin Holzwurm und lass das Bangkirai vergrauen. Tauchgrund von Si ? ? ? sagt mir aber nix. Das mit dem Granit sieht bestimmt super aus passt aber nicht zu meinen Muschelkalk Trockenmauern.  

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Wolf,
ich nehme Tauchgrund von Snkies :__ nase 

 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hi Wolf,


wie weit bist du eigentlich mit deinem Teich  

Du willst immer Dokumentationen von anderen Usern sehen, berichtest aber selbst recht miserabel........... 



Nur mal so als Anmerkung der Redaktion........









So und wenn's Morgen wieder hell ist gehst du   Foddos machen


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Olli, ... 

lies Dir einfach noch mal das Initialposting genau durch und erwwarte keine Riesenänderungen auf den Fotos  
Aber wenn es was neues gibt, dann werd ich auch berichten  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

hi wolf. kann mir noch kein wirkliches bild machen, wie dein garten mit teich nachher aussehen soll. aber du machst das schon!

zur auswahl der werkstoffe um den teich rum und am weg - ich würde nicht zu viele verschiedene materialien nehmen, das macht das gesamtbild unruhig. 

sollen die waschbetonplatten an der gartenhütte bleiben? dann kannste doch vielleicht für den weg noch ein teil optisch anpassen.

wie gesagt, mir fehlt die vorstellung vom ganzen. vielleicht kannste davon auchmal ne skizze hier reinstellen.

toi toi toi, andreas.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Andreas, 

alles in allem gehts leider nicht nur nach meinen Vorstellungen, sondern vor allem auch nach dem was der Kontostand gerade zulässt und wieviel Freizeit mir mein Job lässt um was zu machen. Ich kenn viele Leute die sagen mir bei meinem Haus immer nur , was ich noch alles machen muss und vergessen darüber, was wir schon alles gemacht haben. 

Die Waschbetonplatten sollen da am liebsten weg, aber ob das in diesem Leben noch klappt... na lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wenn mal Zeit und Geld da ist planen wir da entweder Polygonalplatten, oder einfach nur eine Kiesterrasse. Den Weg nach hinten werden wir aus einer Kombination von Holz und Steinen ausführen, vermutlich. 

Aber bevor ich mich hetzen lasse kippe ich das Ding eher wieder zu. Keine Angst, das wird nicht wirklich passieren, aber das ganze ist Hobby und dem widme ich mich wenn ich die Zeit und die Lust dafuer habe. Ich muss weder mir noch sonst wem Beweisen was ich so alles kann, sondern ich mache das was mir Spaß macht. Von daher gibts neue Bilder auch erst , wenn es Sinn macht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

hi wolf, deine einstellung kann ich nur unterstützen. ich lebe nicht fürs arbeiten (meistens), sondern arbeite um zu leben.

es kann ein schönes hobby sein, aber platz für freizeit muss auf jeden fall sein. und wenn andere leute was über dein grundstück / haus sagen, meistens ist bei denen auch noch genug zu tun. man lenkt halt gerne von seinen eigenen problemen ab.

das mit dem waschbetonplatten wegmachen ist eigentlich nicht so teuer. die arbeit als solche ist es halt. und polygonal verlegte platten, meine kragenweite. z.b. das überall erhältliche porphyr ist ein einfach zu verlegender stein, der u.u. viel hermacht. ich hab ihn mit kopfsteinpflaster kombiniert.

habe gestern ein foto von unserem teich mit sitzplatz reingestellt - ich weiss jetzt wie´s geht!

und wenn du die arbeit sowieso selbermachst, evtl mal eins zwei helferlein, für´n getränk oder ein essen geht doch sowas meistens. dann lassen sich auch die kosten im rahmen halten.

wenn du fragen hast, oder etwas wissen willst - frag mich. ich helf dir gerne, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

Hallo Andreas, 
sieht toll aus Dein Sitzplatz ... gefällt mir gut die Pflasterung !  

Ok... heute war freier Samstag und das Wetter war gut, da hab ich mal das Ende vom Ehemaligen Bachlauf demontiert und an der Stelle ein Loch gebuddelt für den IBC. In den IBC kommt dann ein Siebfilter und dahinter die Pumpe, die einen Teil des Wassers über einen Bodenfilter und den Rest in den Teich Retour pumpt. 

Nix aufregendes, aber Ollie kann sehen das es bei mir nur in kleinen Schritten weiter geht.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wuzzels Teich in Bielefeld*

ruhig brauner, rom ist auch nicht an einem tag erbaut worden  . wenn es dem lieben olli zu langsam geht, frag ihn doch mal ob er samstags was vorhat, so ein zweites paar hände zum helfen..... .

naja spässchen. aber mal ernsthaft, ich denke, wenn der teich mit allem dazugehörigem steht, kannste dir gedanken um das drumherum machen. 

bringt nix, wenn man an drei enden anfängt und nachher immerwieder teile einreisst. hab ich gemacht - aus fehlern lernt man (manchmal).

wolf, du schaffst das. ab und zu mal ein foto zum drüberdiskutieren, und wir sind alle glücklich  .


----------

